# Who wants to help the new guy with RIBS?



## Massey Q (Sep 11, 2010)

I picked up a pack of baby backs from Sam's club on Friday and I need someone to help me. I plan on smoking them on Sunday for dinner. What is the most successful way to prep and cook these ribs. I want to do a dry rub and a minimal glaze on them when I cook them. I am a big fan of the Memphis style and I don't like a lot of sause on them. 

So with all that being said. 
What rub should I make?
Should I brine them first?
Should I make them all different? 

Your help would be great.


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 11, 2010)

You should be able to find what you want here http://tvwbb.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/2880069052


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 11, 2010)

I most of the time give my ribs a quick rinse with vinegar. Peal the membrane off, dust them down with pig powder or what ever rub I have on hand. I don't sauce them at all. Sauce is always on the side. No flipping, I just plop them on the WSM no water pan, bone side down at 250-275f and let them roll for about 4 hrs. yank them off and foil (some times) It's not as hard as you think. Hope this helps.

Pigs


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't brine.
Here's a generic rub that works on ribs well.
1/4 cup light brown sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon ground mustard
Smoke at 225 for 3 hours, wrap in foil with a little apple juice for 45 minutes to an hour (if you want them falling off the bone/mushy, allow more time in foil), finish naked for .... Until a toothpick goes into the meat like warm butter (they're done when they're done). add a light layer of sauce (Sweet Baby Rays). 
Let them rest for 20 minutes or so before slicing.
Throw em on a hot grill if you want a lil bark to em.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 11, 2010)

Scotty I gotta try some ribs now ... Those sound great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is my version of a very basic Memphis-style rub:

*Ingredients*
3 Tbsp Dark brown sugar
1 1/2 Tbsp Garlic salt
2 tsp Ground black pepper
1 tsp Paprika
1 tsp New Mexico chili powder
1 tsp Ground cumin

*Method*
Combine all of the ingredients in a small mixing bowl.

Blend the rub ingredients well (I use a whisk).

Dust both sides of the ribs liberally and press (don't rub) it into the meat
30 minutes before they go on.

-----

I hope this helps,
John


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

...and a simple sauce:

*Ingredients*
1 cup Ketchup
1/4 cup Worcestershire
1/4 cup Golden brown sugar
1/4 cup Honey
1/8 cup Cider vinegar
1/8 cup Mustard
1 Tbsp Hot sauce
2 tsp Granulated onion
1/2 tsp Granulated garlic

*Method*
Mix all ingredients in a medium sauce pan over medium heat.

Bring just to a boil.

Remove from the heat and cool.

-----
John


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 11, 2010)

I knew I could count on you guys. 
I will let you all know how I do.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2010)

Listen to scotty, he nailed this one!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Don't brine.
> Here's a generic rub that works on ribs well.
> 1/4 cup light brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons chili powder
> ...



Cinnamon is good for desserts and toast, who in the world would put Cinnamon in a rub, that's absurd!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cinnamon is good for desserts and toast, who in the world would put Cinnamon in a rub, that's absurd!


Uh, my competition rub has cinnamon and allspice (as does my sauce), and I
think my competition record shows that it works well.

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, Oh, sorry bro.  I missed the episode of BBQ Pitmaster's that you were on. had I seen it, I would have known about your Competition Record.  Is there a separate room in your palace for your trophies, or do you just give them away now that you have so many?    

I should try cinnamon in a rub....I would have never thought cinnamon was good in a rub!   Thanks for the advice bro!  

BTW, I'm not a Chef or Competitor like you, but doesn't Allspice already have cinnamon in it?  I could be wrong, but if it does, why would you put more in?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2010)

Cinnamon in a rub! Who da thunk that?
Your a freaking genius!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cinnamon in a rub! Who da thunk that?
> Your a freaking genius!



Nick, as previously stated.....it's you're not your.  How many times do you have to be told??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":jszyrovr]Cinnamon in a rub! Who da thunk that?
> Your a freaking genius!



Nick, as previously stated.....it's you're not your.  How many times do you have to be told??[/quote:jszyrovr]
Your right!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> PatioDaddio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, Oh, sorry bro.  I missed the episode of BBQ Pitmaster's that you were on. had I seen it, I would have known about your Competition Record.  Is there a separate room in your palace for your trophies, or do you just give them away now that you have so many?    

I should try cinnamon in a rub....I would have never thought cinnamon was good in a rub!   Thanks for the advice bro!  

BTW, I'm not a Chef or Competitor like you, but doesn't Allspice already have cinnamon in it?  I could be wrong, but if it does, why would you put more in?[/quote:smdk4j49]
No, allspice is a berry that is dried and ground.

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you guys ever heard of Ray Lampe? He uses cinnamon in rub. Oh, and
perhaps ironically, Rendezvous uses allspice in their rib rub.

Just sayin'...

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever heard of Ray Lampe? He uses cinnamon in rub. Oh, and
> perhaps ironically, Rendezvous uses allspice in their rib rub.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> ...



You are correct on the Allspice, I got cornfused with Five Spice Powder.  My bad bro!  

Ray Lampe, never heard of him, but I know a Jim Lampe from TVWBB, any kin?  I once had a Rendezvous with this girl, but never heard of Rendezvous BBQ......    The more you post the more I learn Bro, thank you!  You are certainly a Wealth and I mean Wealth of knowledge.   Do you know Mike Hedrick?  I heard he lost something and is still looking for it, you may be able to help.  Let me know if you know him.


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow it is getting a bit spicy in here. 

I am about 1:30 in on my 3 hour smoke. I am having a hard time with temps again this time it's not hot enough. That is a good thing though, it will just take a bit longer. 

I followed Joe's advise next time I am going to try John's recommendation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> Wow it is getting a bit spicy in here.
> 
> I am about 1:30 in on my 3 hour smoke. I am having a hard time with temps again this time it's not hot enough. That is a good thing though, it will just take a bit longer.
> 
> I followed Joe's advise next time I am going to try John's recommendation.


Yeah, I'm sorry for contributing to the hijacking of this thread.  :? 

I'll shut up now. 

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Massey Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't hijack the thread at all!  I googled Ray Lampe and now I know who you are talking about!  Your post provided ALOT AND I MEAN ALOT OF INFORMATION AND ADVICE!


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok so it took 3.75 hours, I foiled with butter for the last 30 min. I also sprayed with apple cider about every 45 min.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2010)

Jon, how was the taste, texture and juiciness?


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 12, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Jon, how was the taste, texture and juiciness?



They were great, a little salty but that could have been because of the butter. The end ribs were a little dry but the middle ones were really good.  I ran out of fuel towards the end so I had to add charcoal which caused my temps to go up a bit however it helped with the bark. All in all I am very happy with the turn out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1f4dcq03]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:1f4dcq03]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":8vwabaw0][quote="Nick Prochilo":8vwabaw0]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:8vwabaw0]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:8vwabaw0]

Your rite about that!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Funny Larry, I have some ribbons. but no hardware.

Pigs


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 13, 2010)

They look great MQ. Now you can start honing your technique and soon you'll give Famous Dave a run for his money


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking ribs!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad you were kinda happy. I didn't know you were cooking just half a rack. ... Or was there more not shown? 
What brand were they? If they were salty, they may have been "enhanced" with a brine solution. 
Always use unsalted butter when cooking, but I don't think that led to the saltiness of the ribs...or the 1t of salt in the recipe I gave.
When did you put the rub on? I put mine on about 30 minutes before they hit the smoker.

"Joe"


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 13, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":r3rlxv6t][quote="Nick Prochilo":r3rlxv6t]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:r3rlxv6t]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:r3rlxv6t]


Dude what is your problem?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1skt4tam][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1skt4tam][quote="Nick Prochilo":1skt4tam]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:1skt4tam]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:1skt4tam]


Dude what is your problem?[/quote:1skt4tam]

Evidently Mr. Ringo's an educated man. Now I really hate him.   You must be Ringo?  Look, darlin', it's Johnny Ringo. Deadliest pistoleer since Wild Bill, they say. What do you think, darlin', should I hate him?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Even Festus don't think that there post is relevant !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Even Festus don't think that there post is relevant !



Neither does Joe, whoever the hell he is.  

Thanks Bro!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Longest ...non-relevant thread Evaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Longest ...non-relevant thread Evaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!



Blame it on Nick or Joe.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Arrrrgggggghhh My Brain !!!!!!!!! I think I'm gunna have a Symbolism!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1z4qb9vu][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1z4qb9vu][quote="Nick Prochilo":1z4qb9vu]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:1z4qb9vu]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:1z4qb9vu]


Dude what is your problem?[/quote:1z4qb9vu]


So anyway ... Sorry you got got caught up in our little internet Romper Room. ... 
We're just on a recent kick to bust the bollocks of certain members. Nothing intended towards you.


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 13, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Massey Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:1judtno7]


Dude what is your problem?[/quote:1judtno7]



So anyway ... Sorry you got got caught up in our little internet Romper Room. ... 
We're just on a recent kick to bust the bollocks of certain members. Nothing intended towards you.[/quote:1judtno7]


It is kind of what I figured. I am glad I could provide you all with an opportunity.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Kids kids kids!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:2h8c6qex]


Dude what is your problem?[/quote:2h8c6qex]



So anyway ... Sorry you got got caught up in our little internet Romper Room. ... 
We're just on a recent kick to bust the bollocks of certain members. Nothing intended towards you.[/quote:2h8c6qex]


It is kind of what I figured. I am glad I could provide you all with an opportunity.[/quote:2h8c6qex]

Yeah, I agree with Scotty.  We are usually very nice to newcomers especially, but Nick caused all of this.  This is nothing at all against you Jon and I apologize on Nicks behalf for letting him ruin your thread.  We're here when you need us again and we won't mess up your thread.  Had you listened to Paddio Daddio instead of Joe, your ribs would have more than likely rocked.  He has proven himself in many ways through the course of time and we should all follow his advice.  I mean that from the bottom of Nicks heart.  ><> Peace to all Bro's <><


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 13, 2010)

This is pretty tame stuff. I'm a member at a cigar forum that doesn't take hostages.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 13, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Massey Q":2vqbd7rv][quote="Larry Wolfe":2vqbd7rv][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2vqbd7rv][quote="Nick Prochilo":2vqbd7rv]Thats all that matters, you have to be happy with the end result! Great job!



No kidding! That's a fact. Roll with what you know. You can read all the BBQ book's you want. Doesn't make you a good BBQ master. A BBQ book is just a guide line in my eyes. There are NO rules in the kitchen, or on the pit, grill, or what ever. 

Pigs[/quote:2vqbd7rv]


Trophies on the other hand, make you pretty much a GOD!  Wish I had some.....[/quote:2vqbd7rv]


Dude what is your problem?[/quote:2vqbd7rv]

Evidently Mr. Ringo's an educated man. Now I really hate him.   You must be Ringo?  Look, darlin', it's Johnny Ringo. Deadliest pistoleer since Wild Bill, they say. What do you think, darlin', should I hate him?[/quote:2vqbd7rv]
Reminds me of me...now I really hate him.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!



Just don't burn crosses......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3o0pyolw]Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!



Just don't burn crosses...... [/quote:3o0pyolw]
Whoa, not that kind of hat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":365btuu8][quote="Nick Prochilo":365btuu8]Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!



Just don't burn crosses...... [/quote:365btuu8]
Whoa, not that kind of hat![/quote:365btuu8]


I know _your_ not!  BTW, it looks like you already have a white hat on!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1yp4tpu7][quote="Larry Wolfe":1yp4tpu7][quote="Nick Prochilo":1yp4tpu7]Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!



Just don't burn crosses...... [/quote:1yp4tpu7]
Whoa, not that kind of hat![/quote:1yp4tpu7]


I know _your_ not!  BTW, it looks like you already have a white hat on!  [/quote:1yp4tpu7]
That's blond, not white!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":f6p1jji1][quote="Nick Prochilo":f6p1jji1][quote="Larry Wolfe":f6p1jji1][quote="Nick Prochilo":f6p1jji1]Damn it, I'm always the bad guy! One of these days I'm going to wear the white hat!



Just don't burn crosses...... [/quote:f6p1jji1]
Whoa, not that kind of hat![/quote:f6p1jji1]


I know _your_ not!  BTW, it looks like you already have a white hat on!  [/quote:f6p1jji1]
That's blond, not white![/quote:f6p1jji1]

And I can walk..........


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 14, 2010)

I am now officially relinquishing control of this thread. It is obvious that I really lost control of this thread about 41 posts ago.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> I am now officially relinquishing control of this thread. It is obvious that I really lost control of this thread about 41 posts ago.



When you really need help, we are sincerely here for you.  In all seriousness.  Sorry about your thread......Bro


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 14, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Massey Q":2xnch8g8]I am now officially relinquishing control of this thread. It is obvious that I really lost control of this thread about 41 posts ago.



When you really need help, we are sincerely here for you.  In all seriousness.  Sorry about your thread......Bro[/quote:2xnch8g8]


No problem.


----------

